# PTO generator?



## Necred (Sep 26, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with this type gen. Im afraid of the one at harbor & not much better on northern tool.
thanx


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Brother had one on his acreage, beleive it was a Generac unit. Was a bit expensive but the voltage was well controlled an clean. Wanna watch the cheap ones cause they aren't always well controlled.

Nice thing bout that was ya had the tractor fer other things to rather then just a dedicated motor waiten fer the lights ta go out.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

This is our 15KW unit. Look for my post from last Feb 13-15 timeframe about our week without power in the blizzard and it details some of the experiences we had with the generator, among other issues and adventures. Sorry about the bad pic quality-took this with my cell phone.


----------



## Necred (Sep 26, 2010)

What kind does he have, where to buy & price range? I have found a US surplus diesel 4x4 truck with pto gen & compressor but i dont need truck bad enough to pay 7k.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Personally, I don't care for a PTO model. The main reason being that when the power goes out, it's normally due to bad weather and therefore, the tractor may be needed elsewhere for other chores.

Another consideration is matching your tractor's HP to the needs of the generator. I can't tell what mfgr or size tractor Jason has but would guess it's probably the right size for a 15KW genset. If your tractor engine is over-sized for the generator being used, you're burning more fuel then you need (as you still need to keep the engine RPM's up to get 540RPM to the PTO).

You'll also want to size the genset to your needs. A couple years ago, I bought a 15KW genset and sold my 7.5K to a friend. Well, the 15KW couldn't really do any more then the 7.5KW. Basically, both ran the entire house except the heat pump. The 15KW just burned more fuel (and made more noise). Although I still have that 15KW, I went out and got a 7.5KW as it's the "right size" for most of my needs. I'll use the 15KW once in awhile so Mrs. Zoom can do laundry or whatever but for 90% of the time, it's just too big.

OK, back to your question. I took a look at the Northern Tool offerings. Northstar makes decent generators. _BTW, their 7200w for $979 is more then what I paid for a 7500w Honeywell genset with a Honda engine (at Costco) earlier this year._


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That's an 85 HP John Deere. It's got both a 540 and 1000RPM PTO. The generator has a shaft with splines for a 540 shaft but we have an adapter and use the 1000 to run it, letting the generator make full power with the tractor only running at 1100 RPM. It used roughly 10 gal of fuel every 24 hours. No good for long term but definately ok for a week or so here and there.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Careful careful careful...

Make sure the generator maintains 60 hz if you are going to run a fridge or washing machine, or you'll BURN THEM OUT.

That means 1800 RPM for a 4 pole generator or 3600 RPM for a 2 pole generator. (generator speed, not pto speed)

Get a Hertz meter to check the output... 58 hz to 62 hz range is OK, if it deviates much more than that either way, you're in for trouble, believe me -been there, seen that happen many times!

You can run your saws and drills (all brush motors) ok, and any incandescent lights and resistance heaters are ok, but _Induction Motors will burn out if the hz count is off!_

Kill-a-watt makes a power consumption meter that has a Hz Meter built right in it... just plug it between the generator output and an appliance.
http://www.p3international.com/products/special/P4400/P4400-CE.html

http://www.partsfortechs.com/asapcart/hertz-frequency-panel-meter-3-12-110-120v-p-117.html

http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca/english/engineer/facts/00-057.htm#frequency



Jason said:


> That's an 85 HP John Deere. It's got both a 540 and 1000RPM PTO. The generator has a shaft with splines for a 540 shaft but we have an adapter and use the 1000 to run it, letting the generator make full power with the tractor only running at 1100 RPM. It used roughly 10 gal of fuel every 24 hours. No good for long term but definately ok for a week or so here and there.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We noticed right away that some things weren't acting right so we quit using the sensitie stuff and most of the electronics. Basically we ran lights, the furnace, and the pump on the spring, which of course only runs when needed. We didn't touch the computer all week, but the TV seemed to do ok. It's an old cheapie so we'd not have been out much if it crapped out. No dishwasher either. Thanks for the tips though.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Jason, the Kill-a-watts only cost $25 at Home Depot...

A lot cheaper than burning something out...

Good insurance, cheap!

Just set your tractor engine speed to where the Kill-a-watt meter stays at "60" hertz, that's all you have to do, simple as that.

I've got a PTO generator from Northern tool... it's a 3600 rpm, so I never used it, I'll mount it in my lobster boat with v-belts on the diesel engine so it will run 3:1 when the engine is running at 1200 rpm.


----------



## Necred (Sep 26, 2010)

i have 2 gas generators, one needs a petcock, primarily i want to save my food, run my well not necessarily plan to run whole house. I thought the pto would keep me from maint. on another peice equip since i keep my (60hp)tractor up & running for mostly cutting grass field & around my pond. We dont have extreme weather except for 100 degree days & 110 humidity but thats only couple months out of year. 
My biggest concern is storing fuel for gen. gas is not an option for me. I did fine a propane gen on trailer today but propane is more expensive.


----------

